# 2015 OMBTT Indian Lake Opener (We have openings)



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

We have openings this year at OMBTT. Just remember we only take series entry,s (no single event options). Our members voted on that 4-5 years ago. Also will be changing schedule for 2016 our members will vote for 1 or possibly 2 new lakes. We took a census and Rocky Fork and Erie were very popular. Still looking at possibly starting another smaller entry local division in 2016. Lakes like clearfork/pleasant hill/Delaware/osh/???. I will be looking for a director for that. Anyone interested get in touch with me or Steve at Knox marine. Remember we have made some adjustments to our lakes on opens and circuit. 

Lake changes due to Buckeye situation.
Faiths Wish List Buckeye Lake event moved to O'Shaughnessy
Buckeye Lake event (Circuit) Moved to Delaware

Indian Ice breaker was yesterday while I was practicing and they had a great turnout. 140+ boats and Mark Hurst and his son won with over 17LBs. Great job guys! Sals will be there today. We will have ours next Saturday 04/18 and start at safe light. We will accept apps for year at ramp as well.

Our opens this year are as follows:

POT-A-GOLD Indian Lake June 27-28, 2015
Moundwood Ramps $200.00


POT-A-GOLD Mosquito Lake Aug 29-30, 2015
Main Marina (Office) Ramps $285.00



FATHERS DAY OPEN June 21, 2015
Indian Lake-Moundwood Ramp $80.00


Faiths Wish List Charity Open
June 7th, 2015
O'Shaughnessy. Home Rd Ramp $80.00

We also just picked up Evinrude as a sponsor. i will be running the new G2 outboard this year so if anyone wants a demo get in touch with Knox Marine or myself to make an appointment. Good fishing guys I am headed out to have some fun today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Been a long long winter.

Jami


Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ohio-Mega-Bass-Tournament-Trail-Llc/184827928212369

Website: http://www.ombtt.com/WebsiteMstrs/EVENTS.html


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Picked up 3 more keep them coming.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

INDIAN LAKE 04/18/2015
Great weather almost 80 degrees and calm. The fish did not seem to like it. As always a few teams found them and weighed in some nice bags. Thanks to all that attended and a big thanks to Lakeside Bass Pro shops for stopping down and giving away certificates to the top three teams. Here are the results and payouts.
1.) Davenport/Nutter ( Cody Seegar subbing) 13.10 lbs = Plat-450.00 12lb 470.00 1st place 1840.00 = 2,760.00
2.) Wheelock/Hawk 12.64lbs Plat 270.00 2nd 1,245.00 = 1,515.00
3.) Steinke/Burton 11.64 also with big bass of the event 4.91lbs
Big Bass 370.00 3rd place 1,085.00 = 1,455.00
4.) Anderson/Willis 8.55 lbs 825.00 Plat 180.00 = 1005.00
5.) Featherolf/Poe 8.27lbs 735.00 
6.) Spicer/Baldwin 8.15lbs 405.00
7.)	Tatro/Tarman 8.12lbs 375.00
8.)	Thivener/Downing 7.82lbs 210.00
2nd Big Bass Cannon/Pressely 3.50lbs 160.00

Video is up 




1st outta money sponsorship bag filled with sponsors products and gift cards from Hookerz tackle Venom Lures Vance&#8217;s Outdoors WK Outboard motor Jacks Fin Feather and Fur Boat Thinks A.C.T Lures Fisherman&#8217;s HQ the team of Newland Collins 7.58lbs 
2nd Outta Money Englefield/Cooper 7.55lbs
I need to know who the highest finisher Evinrude/Johnson owner Please Evinrude is giving 2 gallons of oil to the top finisher at each event.
A big thanks also goes out to our other sponsors who make it all possible Knox Marine Englefield Oil Krieger Ford K&D Auto Glass Moors Resort and J&T Vinyl Graphics.


----------

